# Ethanol free gas



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I thought some of you might want to know this after looking in the outboard repair thread. 
I use an app on my iPhone called "pure gas"
It has a directory of gas stations that sell E-free gas. 
I know a lot of us have older boats, lawn mowers, ATVs etc that don't do we'll on the newer E-blend of gas. 
BTW the only station I know in SLC valley is the texaco on 13th next to east high.

Hope this helps


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

There are two up in the Ogden area.

One is in Farr West on 1900 (The ol' highway). It is on the east side of the road, a small lot with 4 Sinclair pumps.

The other is on 7th Street and Washington Blvd. This is on the SE corner of the intersection, and is a shotty looking Sinclair as well.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

In the Logan area Thomas Petroleum (formerly Jardines Petroleum) has it. They are located at about 1150 west on 200 north.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

There is a station in Centerville that has it, by walmart. Also, Croft power in Woods Cross has it in cans.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Be sure that you check that at the pump it also says 100% ethanol free. A lot of companies get away with hanging ethanol free signs but the fuel actually is not ethanol free and they make a killing off of it. I don't know how Thomas Petroleum gets their hands on "ethanol free" fuel. I know for a fact that they purchase their fuel from whatever refinery is the cheapest that day. To my knowledge and understanding there are no refiners in the state that produce ethanol free fuel, all of them are blending with ethanol right at the refinery.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I saw a sign once that said "Free Ethanol With Fuel Purchase"

Does this count?


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

It would have to be a very special order from the refinery. All blended gasolines in Utah are blended with at least 10% ethanol before they leave the refinery.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

As for Thomas Petroleum in Logan that I mentioned earlier, they also have pumps dispensing red diesel, kerosene, and 110 octane racing fuel among others......their market niche is special order petroleum products. They offer both ethanol and ethanol free fuels for sale.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

If you want to play chemist you might be able to extract the ethanol by mixing the gas with an equal amount of water, let it settle, and then draw off the gasoline layer. If one time isn't enough to remove enough water then repeat several times.

Of course, there are safety issues to consider...


----------

